# Denisov Ocean / Aeronaut



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Whilst browsing evilbay I've come across this Denisov










Seems to come as a 3Atm mechanical auto in 2 flavours, Aeronaut & Ocean. 40mm face, so not too big.

Does anyone have one, as it's not a name I've come across before? Interested as to the movement & general quality as to me it's a nice looker but I'd like to know more before I'd consider getting one.

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

citizenhell said:


> Whilst browsing evilbay I've come across this Denisov
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one off Roy when he stocked them a few years ago, I seem to remember it had a Miyota movement & was quite well made.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Ian.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`re welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

I bought one from Zenitar well over a year ago--great watch!










I'm getting ready to put in on a Nato/G10 now. It is a Miyota 8215 automatic movement.

here's the case back:


----------



## davkt (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice looking watch and way more reasonably priced on ebay than a website claiming to be the European agents for Denissov!


----------



## davkt (Aug 19, 2010)

Oops posted twice somehow! Sorry


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Here it is on the G10


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

ThatÂ´s a good looking watch!


----------

